# My First Audax



## addictfreak (31 Mar 2011)

Well I have done a couple of sportive rides, but this Sunday will be my first Audax. 

Its the Killhope Grimpeur, organised by Houghton CC. Theres a few of us from Sunderland Clarion CC taking part. The weather does'nt look too favourable at the moment, showers and a stiff wind. But its only 100k and 1800m of climbing.

Anyone else from CC doing it?


----------



## Banjo (31 Mar 2011)

Not doing that one,but done a few this year for the first time.1800m is a fair amount of climb on 100k .

I am doing the Rhonnda Taverse next week which is a hilly 100 followed by my first 200 the Carmarthenshire Snapper the weekend after if I can get time off work which I probably can.

I like the relaxed attitude of them.Time for a lunch stop and a chat in a cafe instead of a quick energy drink and banana at a feed station.Will still do sportives as well now and then.


----------



## trio25 (31 Mar 2011)

Have a great time, I did my first Audax with people off here and haven't done a sportive since!


----------



## addictfreak (1 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> Not doing that one,but done a few this year for the first time.1800m is a fair amount of climb on 100k .
> 
> I am doing the Rhonnda Taverse next week which is a hilly 100 followed by my first 200 the Carmarthenshire Snapper the weekend after if I can get time off work which I probably can.
> 
> I like the relaxed attitude of them.Time for a lunch stop and a chat in a cafe instead of a quick energy drink and banana at a feed station.Will still do sportives as well now and then.




It's an area I cycle in from time to time, so I know what to expect. I usually ride that area with a couple of very fit lads from work, so it will be nice to take it a bit easier and have a coffee and cake stop.


----------



## addictfreak (1 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> Not doing that one,but done a few this year for the first time.1800m is a fair amount of climb on 100k .
> 
> I am doing the Rhonnda Taverse next week which is a hilly 100 followed by my first 200 the Carmarthenshire Snapper the weekend after if I can get time off work which I probably can.
> 
> I like the relaxed attitude of them.Time for a lunch stop and a chat in a cafe instead of a quick energy drink and banana at a feed station.Will still do sportives as well now and then.




It's an area I cycle in from time to time, so I know what to expect. I usually ride that area with a couple of very fit lads from work, so it will be nice to take it a bit easier and have a coffee and cake stop.


----------



## Skuhravy (1 Apr 2011)

I haven't ridden the KG before, but I know the roads, and it can be a bit of a slog, especially if it's wet. There are some greasy, gravelly, gnarly descents around there. I doubt I'll be beating my maximum speed down Killhope Cross. Great route, though - and Joe always puts on a good spread at the end.

I met one of the Sun'lun Clarion lads (Neil) on Gilpin's Gallop t'other week, by the way. Is he riding again?

I'll be wearing VC167 colours, riding a red Dave Yates, and carrying a beard. Might see you there.


----------



## addictfreak (1 Apr 2011)

There should be a good turn out from Sunderland Clarion.

The only two that I know who did Gilpins Gallop were Ian and Lee. Not sure if they are riding on Sunday. The weather forecast may make a few stay at home!


----------



## Skuhravy (1 Apr 2011)

Must have been Ian, then. Rides a Joe Waugh.

It's too early to look at the forecast, I reckon - though if this southerly holds up, I'll have a nice tailwind for the ride up from Darlo.


----------



## Ian H (2 Apr 2011)

Good luck. You'll be riding 600s before you know it.


----------



## addictfreak (2 Apr 2011)

Skuhravy said:


> Must have been Ian, then. Rides a Joe Waugh.
> 
> It's too early to look at the forecast, I reckon - though if this southerly holds up, I'll have a nice tailwind for the ride up from Darlo.



Yes, thats Ian. See you Sunday!


----------



## addictfreak (3 Apr 2011)

Well that was a great day out. Hard going but very satisfying. The wind and rain played a big part on the early climbs.

Well done to Houghton CC for putting on a great event. But where were all you northern cyclists? I think only 47 started!


----------



## addictfreak (3 Apr 2011)

Skuhravy said:


> I haven't ridden the KG before, but I know the roads, and it can be a bit of a slog, especially if it's wet. There are some greasy, gravelly, gnarly descents around there. I doubt I'll be beating my maximum speed down Killhope Cross. Great route, though - and Joe always puts on a good spread at the end.
> 
> I met one of the Sun'lun Clarion lads (Neil) on Gilpin's Gallop t'other week, by the way. Is he riding again?
> 
> I'll be wearing VC167 colours, riding a red Dave Yates, and carrying a beard. Might see you there.




I couldnt remember what bike etc you would be riding today. Having just re-read your post I remember seeing you out on the route. I was riding a black and white Focus, I seem to remember passing you (going in opposite direction) at Nenthead.

Hope you had a good ride.


----------



## Skuhravy (4 Apr 2011)

You should have remembered the beard ;-)

It was a good day! A few showers, Crawleyside went on even more forever than usual, I had a good chat with a few people (including Ian, and briefly with a couple of others from the Clarion - good turn-out from your lot, I thought). Bit of a nagging wind over the tops to Nenthead, but it was very helpful on the return.

Joe's put up a few photos. Two of me. Thankfully, he didn't include the third, grimping my way up the last bit of Crawleyside.


http://www.houghtonc...k/killhope.html

If you enjoyed that, you'll love the Lanchester 400 on May 7th!

http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-381/


----------



## addictfreak (4 Apr 2011)

400! Im afraid thats not my idea of fun.

I remember having my photo taken at the top of the climb from Rookhope, but it never made it on to the website. Did I really look that bad!


----------

